# EA Robots for Scalping FX MT4



## Mickyjj (13 March 2016)

Hi all,
Anyone care to comment on their experiences good or bad with EARobots For MT4. What have you used? Sounds too easy.
Cheers


----------



## cogs (22 March 2016)

Haven't posted anything for a while, so just throwing some info here.

You must be new to using MT4, and the retail forex market? Exactly what is your idea of scalping?

There are many, many reasons why scalping, MT4 and forex are a contradiction in terms.

I will comment on a couple of the most obvious: Spreads (do some live trading to get a feel), MT4 uses a bridge connection (delayed processing and trade server side management), Boston Technologies (and others) provide anti-scalping features for brokers to prevent (high speed) scalping.

Scalpers (high speed) are generally a nuisance to forex brokers who provide MT4. "Toxic trades."

Having said the above another example of scalping could be holding positions for 1-5, 10mins etc. or similar.

I have coded several of my own expert advisors and they work fine. MT4 is old school so if you use it, it forces you to use longer time frames when using expert advisors. C# robots are a little more efficient and tap more directly into the FX pool, purely because of the platforms they can run on.

I am not fully comfortable with C# coding but MQL4 is doing the job for me and taken all stress and emotion out of trading, while working when I can't.

Best to learn to code yourself and code your own method into automation.


----------

